# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  DreamViews Buddy Program Application Thread

## spellbee2

*The DV Buddy Program application has been discontinued indefinitely. If you're looking for a buddy, check out this thread: http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ch-thread.html*


Do you want to share your passion for dreaming with others, but feel really uncomfortable talking about your dreams in real life? Have you ever wanted a close lucid dreaming buddy, but couldn’t get any of your friends interested? Do you want a partner to assist you with improving your lucidity, with a personal twist that you can’t get from articles and tutorials?

Introducing the *DreamViews Buddy Program*!

The DreamViews Buddy Program is designed to help members meet other members with similar skill levels and interests, and form long-lasting, helpful partnerships, like many you see on the forum, such as:

~Dreamer~ and CanisLucidus
JadeGreen and DawnEye11
Sensei and FryingMan

Plus, you have the option to request a mentor - a more experienced member that can give helpful advice in a one-on-one setting. It’s much like the classes in DVA, but with a more personal touch. Of course, we also need volunteers to be mentors, so if you would like to help, please do!

Here’s how it works:

You fill out the application at the bottom of this post (which takes about 5-10 minutes).We use your answers to pair you with the optimal partner for you.You and your partner communicate with each other for the span of a month. You can share dream journal entries with each other, keep each other accountable, compete to complete challenges, or even try to summon each other in a lucid!After the month is over, you can apply again for another month with another member, or you can choose to continue the current partnership.
Here’s what we expect from you:

*You must be a member of DreamViews for at least a month before applying for the program*. This is because some new members stay for a few days, and then are never heard from again. Since this program requires at least a month-long commitment, we want to make sure that members will actually stick around for the full month. Speaking of which…*You must commit to at least a full month of at least semi-regular communication with your partner*. We understand that life can get in the way sometimes, but we do expect you to make an attempt to maintain contact during that time. Otherwise, you may be removed from the program for the remainder of the month.
If you are interested, feel free to fill out the application here:

http://goo.gl/forms/PAECj8r0Ao - Closed until further notice

Once you have completed the application, please PM me (spellbee2) to confirm your application.

Applications will open the *15th of each month*, and remain open until *11:59PM Eastern Time on the 28th of the month*. After the pairing process is complete, look for a new thread in General Lucid Discussion to be posted on the first day of the following month.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I'm really excited about this program!
My dreaming partnership with Canis has been incredibly beneficial, and continues to be a great source of motivation and encouragement.
I hope other members have the same success with their buddies!

----------


## JadeGreen

Were making dreaming partners an official thing on Dreamviews now? Wonderful! I think the buddy system will be good for keeping new users interested and experienced ones from drifting away.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Excellent idea, spellbee!  Thanks for conceiving and taking the lead on this great program.   ::goodjob2:: 

My partnership with Dreamer has literally been _the single most helpful step I've taken in my entire lucid dreaming practice_, no exaggeration.  I'm excited that we're making "DV Buddies" an official concept and helping people to get partnered up to help one another.

Good luck to everyone joining up for the program!  I highly recommend giving this a try.

----------


## bemistaken

*Yes Please!*

----------


## Xanous

I think bemistaken and I will pair up. This should be a lot of fun.  :Cheeky:

----------


## bemistaken

> I think bemistaken and I will pair up. This should be a lot of fun.



Yeah! You made our relationship public! I went to JARED'S and he said YES!  ::content:: 

I promise you I'm not crazy...or am I?  :Cheeky:

----------


## Xanous

> Yeah! You made our relationship public! I went to JARED'S and he said YES! 
> 
> I promise you I'm not crazy...or am I?



What did I get myself into?  :Big laugh:

----------


## SuckerPunch

> I'm really excited about this program!
> My dreaming partnership with Canis has been incredibly beneficial, and continues to be a great source of motivation and encouragement.
> I hope other members have the same success with their buddies!



Are you volunteering in this program?

----------


## Emnition

This is precisely what I have been looking for! Definitely joining this program the next round as I've missed this month's deadline.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Are you volunteering in this program?



I haven't put myself in the pool for a new dreaming buddy since I'm still happily paired up with CanisLucidus, but I'll be helping out behind the scenes with the pairings.  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

I guess I'm lucky that the person who got me on this site just happens to be my best friend.  I can talk to Zukin about any dreams I have, it's awesome!  Though she's more advanced than I am.  Talking to someone who's more at my level might be beneficial!  
And it would hold me accountable for my DJ.  I've been neglecting the poor thing lately D:

(like in Sensei's competition; I was competing and working with people around my own level, and that was my best lucid dreaming ever!)
I may apply tomorrow when it opens up again :O

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry guys, been kinda busy the past few days/weeks/solongI'veforgottenwhatbeingstressfreeislike.

The registration link for May is now OPEN. If you already registered for April and would like a new buddy, there is now an option on the first page to reuse your answers from last application. So what are you waiting for. GO, REGISTER NOW!

----------


## OneMoreDreamer

Sorry I'm confused about the rule about how long you have to be a member before aplying. On this page it says a month but on the page you fill out your information in, it says a month after the first day of the program period. Which is correct?

----------


## spellbee2

Both, kind of. You must have your one month anniversary on the forum before the first day of the program period. For example, since this month's program starts on May 1, you have to have joined the forum before April 1.

I phrased it that way because your application date doesn't matter. So if you joined March 31 and you apply April 18, you're still eligible since you'll have been a member for a full month before the program starts May 1.

----------


## ToukieToucan

I signed up hope I'll meet a good mentor hehe (oh btw do yo have someone ready or will it take a while?)

----------


## KestrelKat

Looks like we'll get our partners on May 1.

----------


## OneUp

Alright I signed up for the next pairing.  :smiley:

----------


## Hilary

Just wanted to say how happy I am to see this! I had just been thinking about finding a dream partner, and then see this a few hours later. Too crazy  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Get your sunscreen and bug spray (you know, for the June bugs), the June application is now open! There's even a shiny new question about time zones and stuff.

----------


## cooleymd

> Alright I signed up for the next pairing.



I see slight inconsistency in your dream goals  :smiley: 
if you have 100+ now and there are barely 200+ days left until 2016
you need to either have a goal of become lucid twice a night
or have at least 300 before 2016
(or possibly Time Dilate reality and add a few hundred extra nights)

----------


## Hilary

I wanted to offer a little feedback about the questionnaire. It might be helpful to ask people how many dreams on average they recall a night rather than a 1-10 scale. I say this because I wasn't sure what number to give myself, and people can have widely different opinions here.

Thanks for hosting this, and I look forward to the next match up!

----------


## ThreeCat

> I wanted to offer a little feedback about the questionnaire. It might be helpful to ask people how many dreams on average they recall a night rather than a 1-10 scale. I say this because I wasn't sure what number to give myself, and people can have widely different opinions here.
> 
> Thanks for hosting this, and I look forward to the next match up!



I agree, I think the 1-10 scale opens the door for self-criticism ("Well, how good do _you_ think your recall is?  Do you think you're a 10?  _Really?_).  With an actual number of dreams, things are more consistent, and there is less chance of dreamers over and under-reporting.

----------


## spellbee2

Good idea guys, I'll fix that on next month's application.

----------


## OneUp

> I see slight inconsistency in your dream goals 
> if you have 100+ now and there are barely 200+ days left until 2016
> you need to either have a goal of become lucid twice a night
> or have at least 300 before 2016
> (or possibly Time Dilate reality and add a few hundred extra nights)



Not a problem at all. We're dreamers are we not? Anything is possible.

----------


## cooleymd

> I agree, I think the 1-10 scale opens the door for self-criticism ("Well, how good do _you_ think your recall is?  Do you think you're a 10?  _Really?_).  With an actual number of dreams, things are more consistent, and there is less chance of dreamers over and under-reporting.



I would estimate most people have 1000 dreams per year, how many do you remember 300? if so than we are a mere 3/10

My recall varies quite a bit tho, A dream fragment or half dream per day (or nothing) on weekdays, and like 3-6 dreams per weekend day  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

I feel like I failed the buddy program this month DX
I didn't realize just how busy I would be, I think DX
Trying again for next month, though!

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry guys, been super busy, and I'm super tired right now. I'll put up the pairs in the morning (or better yet, probably work on them during my WBTB).

----------


## tblanco

I've been hammering f5 for the new list. I'm super excited but i'll understand if i wasn't chosen. I've found my best success with LD having someone to talk to about it.

----------


## spellbee2

Get the fireworks ready, July's application is now open!

----------


## KestrelKat

LOL I completely rolled through this month's application time and into next month's application time... Wow.
I'll try to be more on-the-ball for July lol

----------


## WhatIsReality

Can't wait to apply for this! I just joined a few days so i guess i gotta wait 1 month  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## spellbee2

August's application is now open!

----------


## ToukieToucan

I applied a few days ago, still no buddy?

----------


## MarioTheStoner

Likewise^, still no buddy

----------


## spellbee2

Guys, buddies aren't an immediate thing. The new buddies get published every month. I'll PM all the participants on the 1st of the month once I post them.

----------


## figurefly

I joined DV on the 1st of this month. I guess it means I won't be able to apply this month, missing it with only 2 days nooo  ::laughtillhurts::

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, sorry about the delay. Been super busy the past few days. The newest buddies will be put up hopefully some time tonight, tomorrow at the latest.

----------


## HypnoDestiny

I'm excited about this!
But I'm gonna have to wait till next month
Dang  ::whyohwhy::

----------


## spellbee2

Someone get Earth, Wind, and Fire on the phone. September's application is open.

----------


## MeohMyoh

I'm note eligble to join yet. Just wanted to say I think its a great idea. This place sure is brilliant. You guys rock or was that dream of rocks.

----------


## Stintman

Definately count me in this tuesday!

----------


## midnightfire

What happened to September's buddies? Have been checking everyday but I guess it's not happening this month now...Did not enough people apply?
I applied last month...do I need to re-apply to be counted for October?

----------


## spellbee2

> What happened to September's buddies? Have been checking everyday but I guess it's not happening this month now...Did not enough people apply?



Basically, yeah. We had very few people apply, so I thought I'd extend the deadline a bit. But we still haven't had many new applicants, so I just left it open. I was planning on starting it when we get enough, but I guess we can just wait for October.





> I applied last month...do I need to re-apply to be counted for October?



You don't have to reapply, I still have all the applications from last month.

----------


## midnightfire

Okay, thanks. I can be patient  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Sorry guys, forgot what day it was. The application is open again for November.

----------


## spellbee2

The December Application is open. Let it buddy, let it buddy, let it... uh... buddy.

----------


## AstralPhreak

It has the cutest title! Can't wait to try it out  ::D:

----------


## spellbee2

Get ready to party like it's 2016. The January application is open!

----------


## BlairBros

I would love to apply for this for January but I will be overseas for more than half the month so I will have to wait for February I think  :tongue2: .

----------


## spellbee2

February's application is open. *chews candy hearts*

----------


## robertcox88

Will sign up tomorrow. I just summoned my buddy this month last night in a Lucid... I'm almost positive my DC representation of him looks nothing like the way he actually looks haha. But if he sends me a picture of his actual self when I return to the LD world... who will come forth when I summon him? My own DC, or a manifestation of his actual self? I'm curious...

----------


## owtoty

When will they be posted?

----------


## spellbee2

> When will they be posted?



I'm sorry guys, I've been absolutely swamped with crap to do this week, including a 25-page thesis due on Tuesday, so I haven't even looked at the applications yet. I'll try to have them up by the weekend, though no guarantees.

Here's an apology kitten:

----------


## spellbee2

Long overdue update: My monster thesis gets submitted tomorrow this afternoon. I promise the buddies will be at the top of my to-do list immediately afterward. Expect them up by Wednesday afternoon at the latest.

EDIT: Wow, thought I hit "Post Reply" on this last night... Apparently not. Oh well, you get the idea.

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, sorry I'm a doof again. The March application is open, and since I opened it late, it will stay open until March 2nd, meaning I'll (hopefully) post the buddies by March 3rd or 4th.

----------


## robertcox88

No worries!

----------


## KestrelKat

I will sign up for this again once summer starts.  I've given up on keeping my DJ updated (been still writing them on my phone in the morning, at least) until I'm done with teaching lol
First year has a steep learning curve that takes most of my energy DX

----------


## Nebulus

I need a kickstart, buddy yes perlease, sign me up, sometime, anytime

----------


## spellbee2

April's Application's access is appropriately available. Awesome!

----------


## BadAssLongCoat

Can't wait to be eligible for this! Sign me up for next month  :smiley:

----------


## Elaineylane

I will be doing this! I don't mind the wait. Maybe I can get a few more friends on here by then. Any takers?

----------


## Nebulus

Any chance of a sign up

----------


## spellbee2

> Any chance of a sign up



There's an odd number at the moment, so go for it.

I'm gonna be super busy come the 1st of the month. So fair warning, the new buddy listings are gonna be a few days late.

----------


## Nebulus

Me and elaineylane have unofficially buddied up, she has not been on DV long enough
hope thats ok, Spell-busy-bee

----------


## Elaineylane

That's right! Me & Nebulus have been working hard on our buddy system. I may not have been on here a month until right before the end of the sign up period. We have been really devoted to doing this & have helped each other. Can there be an exception or do I really have to wait till my sign up date. I think my month will be up on the 27th. But I'd like to be considered prior to that.

----------


## spellbee2

> Me and elaineylane have unofficially buddied up, she has not been on DV long enough
> hope thats ok, Spell-busy-bee







> That's right! Me & Nebulus have been working hard on our buddy system. I may not have been on here a month until right before the end of the sign up period. We have been really devoted to doing this & have helped each other. Can there be an exception or do I really have to wait till my sign up date. I think my month will be up on the 27th. But I'd like to be considered prior to that.



Of course that's fine. The Buddy Program isn't the only way to go about buddy-ing. It's just mainly to set you up with someone with similar interests and help to break the ice a little bit. So if you want to buddy up outside of the program, I definitely won't stop you.

As for the rest of the people that _are_ signed up for the buddy program this month, I should be posting tomorrow, right after I finish the Lucid Competition thread.

----------


## Kraom

I'd love to volunteer to be a mentor! Haven't really been active on the forum in a long time until recently because I was doing military training, but I'm thinking I'll be back for a while. Anyways I've always wanted to mentor haha, I think I'm pretty experienced. So yeah let me know if you need a mentor. If not I'd like to sign up for the buddy program anyway, I think it would be good. The next sign-up is the 15th?

----------


## Shabby

Count me in for the next one!

----------


## spellbee2

May the buddies be with you - May's app is open.

----------


## AceOfBass

Simply cannot wait until I can do this next month! Great idea!

----------


## lonewolf101

Hey Spell Bee. Just wondering when the buddies for may will be assigned~~

----------


## spellbee2

> Hey Spell Bee. Just wondering when the buddies for may will be assigned~~



Sorry, not for at least a few days, because...

----------


## dreamingnow

No worries Spell Bee! This is the busiest time of year for me as well.

Thanks for running the Dream Views Buddy program! I am so excited for the chance to be a part of it and to be able to communicate with someone who shares my interest in LDing!

----------


## Saizaphod

Is the Buddy Program open now?

----------


## spellbee2

> Is the Buddy Program open now?



Yup, it's open now (it technically never closed). Sorry guys, I've been totally swamped. I just graduated from college yesterday and still haven't gotten home yet - I'm typing this from a hotel in South Carolina with really crappy WiFi.

I should be getting back tomorrow, and I will try my best to get the May buddies up then (Tuesday at the latest). Anyone that applied today or afterwards will be put on the June roster.

----------


## Shabby

No worries, bee. Congratulations on graduating! Really happy for you that it went well!

----------


## KatBobo

I'm only a day old on the forum so I can't sign up yet, but i'm excited to sign up next month! If college has taught me anything it's that having a buddy to learn with is really useful. This seems like a really nice program =)

----------


## Bubblebee

Same here, long time lurker / reader, never bothered to actually register. 

Been having off and on success with LD, biggest issues are determination and life/stress that gets in the way.

Let the 1 month trial begin :-)

----------


## spellbee2

Stereotypical "this month's gonna be late" post from me. Though this time, it is a legit reason - I just started a new job yesterday (my first full-time job ever) and I'm still getting used to everything that entails (i.e. pretty much no free time). Don't worry though, it won't be nearly as delayed as last month's - it'll hopefully be up by this weekend.

----------


## spellbee2

Hey guys, in the interest of me not being late all the time, I've decided to try something new with the buddies from now on. Head on over here if you want to check it out - http://www.dreamviews.com/general-lu...ch-thread.html

I may open this thread back up if needed, but for now we'll try the new way and see what happens.  :Cheeky:

----------

